# Joint Supplements?



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

What grade is the luxation? If they have a 3 or 4 grade you are probably not going to be able to manage it with supplements alone. Arthritis will set in the patellas if they are not corrected with surgery which may render them lame as they age. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm not sure what grade - I'll ask at the next vet visit. The vet never acted overly concerned about it, so I don't think it's a 3 or 4. 

As of right now, I cannot afford the surgery (it's $3000 here) and don't want to put him though it unless it's necessary. 

I just want a supplement that will maintain his current status.


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

hey Caniche! I keep puppet on Dasuquin, half pill a day. I am not sure how much it helps but at the very least it makes me feel better and she does not seem to mind eating them or has had a negative reaction to them. 

She is grade 1 on her right hind leg and was level 2 on her left hind leg. She had surgery not because of the pain but because she had some muscle mass loss on her leg from not using it as much and because like Omar's mom (he's my favorite of your bunch hehe) said I wanted to avoid the development of arthritis at a very young age. It is not cheap, there are x-rays, pre-op panels, post-op visits, rehab if you choose to do so with your orthopedic surgeon...we did intramuscular adequan (sp?) injections and spayed her at the same time (she was three and a half). When it was all said and done it was close to 4k. Not to say she was miserable for a few days and we took leave to stay home with her the first week heh. 

I think it is worth it if at some point it diminishes their quality of life. Best to you and your pup! Please tell your mom that mutts are just perfect, as long as you do not get sucked into paying thousands of dollars for them, see also: doodlemania!! :aetsch:

I always tell people that if she were for sale (she is not of course), her price at this point would come out to about $1200.00/lb or the price of a decent used car lol.

edit for clarification: she only had surgery on her left leg, orthopedic surgeon said her right leg will probably never require surgery.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We're very happy with this stuff. Came to us highly recommended. I dump a couple of teeny scoops of the fine powder over his kibble each night, then add a spritz of water and stir to turn the powder into a kind of "gravy." It's apparently liver flavored, and must be tasty as Beau never fails to lick his bowl clean.

Nutri-Pet-Research-Nupro-Supplement-1-Pound

Beau just turned four, and although he continues to be symptom-free, we've known he has luxating patellas (patelli?) in both knees almost since we brought him home 3-1/2 years ago.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nawal! LOL on Omar! He is my favorite too and was named for Omar vizquel! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

